# Looking for 209 Primers



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Good afternoon!

I am looking to pick up 200 or 300, 209 Shotgun Primers for my new Muzzleloader. Would love to get Federal 209A, CCI 209M or Winchester 209, but willing to talk about whatever you may have.

I have an equal amount of CCI 250 (Large Rifle Magnum), Federal Gold Match Large Rifle or Federal Gold Match Large Rifle Magnum that I would be willing to trade. Anyone interested?

Thank you!

FH


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If you find em, let me know. Haven't seen any in at least a year.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There are 209A's on ksl right now... expensive, but they are there. ML capable primers show up often but you need to be diligent in searching, and ready to act quickly. I bought Remington Kleanbore ML 209s off KSL just a couple days ago. I haven't seen those for sale since Remington went through the bankruptcy and the ammo division got sold off. IDK if Remington even makes them anymore actually...

-DallanC


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There are 209A's on ksl right now... expensive, but they are there. ML capable primers show up often but you need to be diligent in searching, and ready to act quickly. I bought Remington Kleanbore ML 209s off KSL just a couple days ago. I haven't seen those for sale since Remington went through the bankruptcy and the ammo division got sold off. IDK if Remington even makes them anymore actually...
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, I have been tempted to buy the Cheddite ones, but CVA recommends the CCI and Federal Primers. Info I am seeing suggests the Cheddites are slightly wider and may not work great in the CVA breech plug. 

The 209A that are on there are so expensive. I just struggle so much to spend that much on them. Not that I don't have the money, but it is encouraging the "Gouging Frenzy" that seems to be going on out there. I can see having to cover some costs because of Haz Mat fees etc., but $20/100 is outright robbery. That box of 1000 they have, may have costed about $65 plus Haz Mat. I could see going $100-$120, helps them and helps me, but $200? Wowsers!! 

I put an ad on KSL as well and quickly had someone reach out regarding some Federal 209A. But when I offered to pay him less than $20/box for four boxes, he never even responded back. I guess he doesn't really want to sell them unless he can price gouge. It is frustrating! So many stores I have talked to say that they haven't seen primers in a VERY long time.

Anyway, I will keep my eyes peeled. Just thought I would give the trade as an option for someone who has some and would like some of what I have. I don't want to gouge anyone, and I don't want to be gouged. 

FH


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

DallanC said:


> There are 209A's on ksl right now... expensive, but they are there. ML capable primers show up often but you need to be diligent in searching, and ready to act quickly. I bought Remington Kleanbore ML 209s off KSL just a couple days ago. I haven't seen those for sale since Remington went through the bankruptcy and the ammo division got sold off. IDK if Remington even makes them anymore actually...
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan, I will keep an eye out for the ML specific 209s for you while I look. I have seen them a few times as well.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

CCI Primers #209 Muzzleloading Box of 100


CCI Primers #209 Muzzleloading Box of 100 Gunners House




gunnershouse.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't forget that $25 or do dollar hazmat fee for shipping.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Very true, you’d have to buy quite a few to make it worth your while. Maybe split it with a few people.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Firehawk said:


> But when I offered to pay him less than $20/box for four boxes, he never even responded back.


So 4 years ago I bought Remington 209 ML primers for 8.99 a box at Scheels, and I thought that was a good price, they've been increasingly hard to find. With the current state of the world and runaway inflation costs, I've heard that they really aren't ever going under $15 a box going forward. If that's true the price difference for you is 5 cents per shot. Is that a deal breaker? 100 shots is alot of shooting out of a smokepole, I shoot around 15 times per trip... so maybe 5-6 or so trips to the range and I probably burn $20 in fuel per trip.

I highly doubt the availability of primers will dramatically increase over the next year... people a year ago felt it would be over by the past fall, but we can see its still very bad and not getting better.

Some members here might be able to help, but there is a real shortage out there and until that gets addressed, prices will keep creeping up, and availability remaining very scarce at lower prices.

I hope you run across some, shooting smokepoles is a heck of alot of fun.

-DallanC


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

If I had seen them in the store for $12-$15/box, then I could see it someone asking $20/box. But I bought some just a couple years ago for around $6/100. Feels like I am being taken advantage of, but I must be expecting too much. 

In the grand scheme of things, Dallan you are right. It is not that big of a difference. I just didn't want to "feed the frenzy" of overcharging for stuff. But if I plan to shoot them, I guess I have to do it anyway.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Honestly, you should be more concerned about your retirement nest egg... realistically (due to purchasing power of the Dollar diminishing), its worth about 80% from what it was a year ago and falling. Government calls it 6.8% inflation... real world cost increases is closer to 20-30% from what we see in stores. I am quite pessimistic about the future over the next 8 years, and trying to come up with strategic investing changes with that in mind.

Merry Christmas!

-DallanC


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Agreed! It is really scary to see what is happening. And that is just what I CAN see. I am sure that there are still so many things going on that would scare me even further.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’m with DallanC on the next several years looking bleak.
I actually pulled about 90% of my money out of stocks, probably not the best to just have it sit there either but if stuff gets western, I’d rather have stagnant growth than significant loss.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

So I was able to trade some LR primers with a nice gentleman for some 209 Primers. Should be good to go for a little bit anyway. 
FH


----------

